
How to Build a Low-Tech Website - dredmorbius
https://solar.lowtechmagazine.com/2018/09/how-to-build-a-lowtech-website/
======
monkeydust
Super fast rendering on my mobile. That along with a simple design makes it
appealing... To me at least.

